# adjustable lift links



## Jakew55 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a 1968 JD 4020. The adjusting cranks on my adjustable lift links won't budge, and they haven't been used for a long time. Does anyone know how to service them?


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not sure how those are made, but my first thoughts would be to soak with PB Blaster, (or the best penetrating oil you know of) 2 or 3 times a day for several days. After the first day or 2 start trying to work it a little @ a time. You might also try an air hammer... on a section that it will NOT take a chance of denting the threads... to just put some vibrations thru the parts to help the oil penetrate. 
It'll probably take several days, but I have worked things out that way.


----------



## jbrumberg (Dec 5, 2011)

In addition to the advise already given. I will use a propane torch to heat things up- the expansion/contraction seems to help "break" the corrosion.


----------

